# Übersetzung von Menüpunkten



## L-Boogie (17. August 2001)

Hossa!
Ich brauche ein PDF oder was auch immer wo ich nachschlagen kann wie die jeweiligen Menüpunkte auf Englisch heißen. Hab ewig gesucht und nix gefunden.

Vielen merci 

Bye
Jens


----------



## Deemax (17. August 2001)

Vielleicht hilft dir das eine bißchen weiter:

http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/misc/filter.php


----------



## L-Boogie (17. August 2001)

Jau!!
Danke. In der Membersection gibt es die ganzen Befehle.Meld mich jetzt mal an 

Jens


----------



## L-Boogie (17. August 2001)

SHit...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die wollen ne Bankverbindung für den Memberbereich.

Hmm...
Ich brauch eigentlich nur die Übersetzung für "farbig abwedeln"


----------



## HammerHe@rt (17. August 2001)

*also*

nix gegen die site und auch bidde nix falsch verstehn


aber wer dafür kohle verlangt is nimmer ganz sauber...
meine Meinung  

bzw wer was dafür ausgibt ...

aber ma nur so nebenbei...


----------



## Saesh (17. August 2001)

ich will ja ne übersetzung machen... mit screenshots und allem drum und dran.

und dann auf gfx4all.de ... aber das schaffe ich nicht alleine, und bis jetzt hat sich auch niemand angeboten mir zu helfen.


----------



## Kugu (17. August 2001)

Da weiße ich doch wieder einmal freundlich auf meine kleine aber feine Deutsch Englisch Übersetzung der Ebenen Moden hin


----------



## Saesh (17. August 2001)

das ist doch super... jetzt hätten wir die filter und die Ebenen_Modi.

vorerst frage ich natürlich nach der erlaubnis an alle, die hier übersetzungen posten, dass ich ihre übersetzungen für gfx4all.de verwenden darf.

also schreibt dann bitte dahinter, dass ich es verweden darf.

@kugu: hoffe, dass ich deine erlaubnis auch bekomme.


----------



## Saesh (17. August 2001)

ich habe dazu, auch als ansporn, mal die optionen unter bild >> einstellen aus dem englischen ins deutsche übersetzt.


wenn wir alle zusammenarbeiten, dann haben wir es in ein paar tagen geschafft.


----------



## Lord Rabe (17. August 2001)

okilidokili:
Hier meine Übersetzung der Tools

Rechteckiger Auswahlmodus: rectangular marquee
Bewegen: Move
Polygon Lasso: Polygon Lasso Tool
Zauberstab: Magic Wand
-----------------------
Airbrush: Airbrush
Pinsel: Brush
Stempel: Stamp-Tool
ProtokollPinsel: Documented Brush (soweit ich mich noch erinnere)
Radiergummi: Erazor
Buntstift: Pen
Wischfinger: Smudge
Scharfzeichnen: Sharpen
Weichzeichnen: Blur
Abwedler: Dodge
Nachbelichter: Burn
Schwamm: Sponge
-----------------------
Zeichenstift: pathtool
text: text
lineal: ruler
Farbverlauf: Gradients
Farbeimer: Paintbucket
Pipette: Eyedropper
Hand:hand
Zoom: Zoom
-----------------------
Vordergrundfarbe: Foregroundcolour
Hintergrundfarbe: Backgroundcolour
-----------------------
Standardmodus: Standardmasking
Maskierungsmodus: quick-mask-mode

weiss jetzt nicht ob das schon jemand gepostet hat, egal hier isses nochmal, keine garantie für irgendwas, hab nur aufgeschrieben an was ich mich aus canada noch erinnern konnte

greetz from the darkside of Moon
Lord rabe


----------



## HammerHe@rt (17. August 2001)

*Stand*

??
wie is der letzte stand?

was fehlt ???

icq mir mal einer .....  23148128

hab hier english und deutsch Ps rumflattern :{}


----------



## Kugu (18. August 2001)

jo kein Problem Saesh, geht klar


----------



## Saesh (18. August 2001)

wir haben jetzt:

Die Filter
Die Werkzeuge
Die Ebenenmodi
Bild >> Einstellen


----------



## Saesh (19. August 2001)

ich habe für euch noch den menüpunkt "auswahl" abgedeckt.

hoffe es kommt auch noch was von euch....


----------

